# Babies, babies, babies, and more babies!



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Our Little herd is multiplying now! Sweetie and the Ponderosa are proud to announce the birth of her set of twins born at noon 12-31-13. Our first set kids were born two weeks before Christmas. So our herd has 4 new additions to share.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Super pretty babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

cuteness overload,,  congrats on your new additions..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are so cute! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you! We have been anticipating babies for a while now, I never thought they would get here! I got a couple of surprises on this litter. One I walked out at 10:30 and Sweetie was in the back acting 100% completely normal. We walked out at 11:30 to do a couple of things in the barn and herd a tiny bleet, I looked over the sides of the stable and the Black one was already born, by the time I made it through the tack room and to the back of the barn she had already had the cream colored one. We thought she was pregnant when we got her. Went back and counted to day by looking at some pictures when we got here and we have had her exactly 156 days. So I'm guessing Rock may actually be the father. He must have gotten her pretty quick because we separated the boys not a week later. Now only Lamb is left for this year. Or should I say she will be the first one expecting in 2014!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are SO TINY! Love the last 2 pictures.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

One word... ADORABLE !!!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> They are SO TINY! Love the last 2 pictures.


Thank you, Out of probably 60 pictures, Those two were my favorites too. had to share them.
If any one wants to see a short video I recorded today I have added a link.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute  I love the pictures ! 
They look like they're dancing in the last one , lolol. 
Congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Too flippin' cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

1# 10 oz. for the light colored one, 1# 7 oz. for the black and white one. Both are Does. Were trying to thank of names, Were thinking Crystal for the light colored one for the Crystal ball dropping down tonight for New Years. Thinking Roxie after her Daddy Rock. Anyone else have any suggestions for the little girl names.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute...man I didn't realize how small those minis are :lol:


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

They are born quite tiny, But these were larger than the last two when they were born and doubled there weight in two days and doubled again in a week. The two week olds were a little over a pound and a half when born and they are already almost 6#. I'm fairly certain most of my are on the large size for Pygmy Standards. Still they are so darn cute this size. Loud little suckers too when you first pick them up, but they settle down pretty quick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

How adorable. Look great.


----------

